# Should large nodule be removed?



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Should a 3.1 cm nodule be removed even if biopsy shows benign?

I had my first biopsy results come back and thank god it came benign. But I'm wondering if there is still a reason it should be removed?

I also think I have Hashimoto's and have not taken any meds as of now. I am very concerned about all of this so any advice would be appreciated. I feel like I have to make a decision quickly

I am also 23 years old.

Thank you


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a large nodule, and you said it's growing fairly rapidly. I advise you to speak with an ENT about surgical removal. If you don't remove it, and it keeps growing, the surgery gets more and more complicated, with greater risks (such as damage to your vocal cords).

I had a nodule that size, and I could clearly see it sticking out of my neck when I looked in the mirror. Is yours visible, or is it growing more inward?


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Octavia said:


> That's a large nodule, and you said it's growing fairly rapidly. I advise you to speak with an ENT about surgical removal. If you don't remove it, and it keeps growing, the surgery gets more and more complicated, with greater risks (such as damage to your vocal cords).
> 
> I had a nodule that size, and I could clearly see it sticking out of my neck when I looked in the mirror. Is yours visible, or is it growing more inward?


Hi Octavia! Thanks so much for responding.

Yes it is visible. I only got it checked out when it was visible. Even if I'm not swallowing now I see it and feel it. I honestly don't know how long it has been there. I guess the position it is in hasn't caused me major changes.

I do worry about how big it is and if it got to 4cm I feel like that'd just be crazy!!

Do nodules ever shrink??? I know it's not cancer now, but I don't want it to ever pose that risk I guess


----------



## Shonkers73 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi J2887,

In 2 weeks I will have a total thyroidectomy to remove my multinodular goitre. I have 2 "small" 2cm nodules on the right hand side and one 7cm nodule on the left! Don't panic too much right now. It really depends on how the nodule grows but I suspect your Hashimoto's will play a big part in where you should go from here. See a specialist but don't panic just yet! Good luck.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some cystic nodules will shrink, but if it's solid, it's unlikely to change much.

A lot of times, Hashimoto's can be better controlled once your thyroid is removed. I, too, would really advise you to get a surgical consult.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Biopsies are not always spot on. If I were you, I would see an ENT about this.

What antibodies' tests have you had run? Thyroglobulin, Thyroglobulin Ab?


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

My doctor says the range/levels are normal so no medication needed.

TPO: 5/27: *61* 8/07: *147* , range <9

TSH: 5/23: *2.35*, 5/27: *1.35*, 8/07: *2.11*, range: .40-4.5

T4 Free: 5/23: *1.4,* 5/27: *1.0*, 8/07: *1.4*, range: 0.8-1.8

So my doctor says she thinks I have Hashi's. Can people have symptoms with these ranges? Or is it in my head.. like some people think. Maybe I agree with them?

So if I have Hashi's will my TPO just keep going up and up and I'll feel even crappier then right now? Could this be something else. I would rather not be a hypochondriac because of this  But I have definitely felt worse since giving birth then before. I just had my first baby. And I also feel that there may be something else wrong.

I am in the process of getting t3 and thyroglobulin results


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yes, you can absolutely have symptoms with those labs numbers. You have to remember that antibodies like TPO can skew the results so they look better than you feel. Usually, things get really "stirred up" during pregnancy and after you've had a baby.

Antibodies will attack your thyroid so that it eventually "burns out." The best defense is trying a low-dose of thyroid medication. The more you suppress TSH (which is a stimulating hormone), the more the antibodies should minimize.


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Oh yes, you can absolutely have symptoms with those labs numbers. You have to remember that antibodies like TPO can skew the results so they look better than you feel. Usually, things get really "stirred up" during pregnancy and after you've had a baby.
> 
> Antibodies will attack your thyroid so that it eventually "burns out." The best defense is trying a low-dose of thyroid medication. The more you suppress TSH (which is a stimulating hormone), the more the antibodies should minimize.


Thank you.

Well my doctor says I'm normal and doesn't want to give me anything. Even with this nodule. Should I search for another doctor?

I live in an area where it's pretty limited. I don't know if I should just wait and deal with it or what.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, i think you should. It may be a struggle to find someone, but it would be worth it if you can find that one special practitioner.


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Just to reassure - I had TT a few years back and had several very large nodules. Largest was 6cm I think but two others were in the range. I was managing to function. In fact I didn't even notice the swellings. I was pregnant at the time and a GP friend thought it was odd that I had a 'fat' neck but wasn't actually fat anywhere else. My biopsy wasn't clear but with lumps that size a TT was the only way to go. However I just wanted to reassure you that I certainly wasn't struggling too much with lumps that size. The decision was taken to continue the pregnancy before the removal and I was working and pretty well carrying on as normal (save for the shock of discovering what was going on).

Sue


----------

